# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si mund te perpunoj video ne formatin 1080p?

## harleyboy

Kush mund te me ndihmoje me nje program qe editon videot ne formatin full HD?Kam lexuar diku qe Apple nuk suporton kete lloj formati ne Final Cut.Mbase ekziston ndonje program tjeter qe mund ta kryeje kete pune.

----------


## benseven11

Merr versionin e ri  FinalCut Studio. 1080p eshte rezolucioni i videos.Videon nga e merr?Nga interneti,videokamera apo televizori?

----------


## justdoit1980

provo dhe njehere cyberlink, eshte goxha i mir per perpunime videoje.

----------


## harleyboy

Kam blere nje camcorder Sanyo qe rregjistron me 1080p dhe 60 fps.Me vjen keq qe t'ja humbas kete rezolucion.Final cut pro 7 e ben kete pune por nuk ja vlen ta ble sepse une nuk jam profesionist,thjesht dua te bashkoj pjeset e videove dhe te fus ndonje efekt te thjeshte,por pa humbur rezolucionin.

----------


## autotune

shkarko final cut nga interneti s'behet gje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## harleyboy

Po e pashe keq,ate do bej.Nuk eshte ndonje mekat i madh.LOL

----------


## iBeSS

final cut 5,6 i ke dhe crack,,,pse duhet  ta blesh kot...dhe keta suportojne video me format 1080p

----------

